# What Do You Have a Taste For?



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

I really have a hankering for Clam chowder!  I ordered some from Aldi's but they were out of stock...



What do you have a taste for?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 8, 2020)

A Bavarian cream doughnut


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

I don't want to get banned.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2020)

Everything I can't have.  Especially


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2020)

Key lime anything


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Everything I can't have.  Especially


I know what you mean!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)

Split pea soup and bread, been thinking about it ALL day but don't have the ingredients to make it.   And too lazy to go to the store.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't eat too much bread buttt...2 days ago I did up some deep fried dough, some with cheese inside. Also made some with ground seasoned  beef. Last time I had it was over 3 years ago.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 9, 2020)

Right now a good cup of coffee..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2020)

A big plate of liver smothered with onions.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 9, 2020)

When I was in Rhode Island, everywhere seemed to sell "award winning" clam chowder.
I wondered just how many awards there were  Nearer home is a great Scottish soup called Cullen Skink - from the town of Cullen.  Of course, everyone thinks their's is the genuine one, and there is an annual contest to find the best.  It's basically made from smoked haddock, generally with leek ,potato and cream. I wouldn't mind a bowl of it now.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 9, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> When I was in Rhode Island, everywhere seemed to sell "award winning" clam chowder.
> I wondered just how many awards there were  Nearer home is a great Scottish soup called Cullen Skink - from the town of Cullen.  Of course, everyone thinks their's is the genuine one, and there is an annual contest to find the best.  It's basically made from smoked haddock, generally with leek ,potato and cream. I wouldn't mind a bowl of it now.
> 
> View attachment 87139


Now you've done it. I discovered Cullen Skink on my trip to Scotland this past September. I loved it and ate it everywhere it was on the menu. I had nearly finished my addiction withdrawal.

It is about the best tasting dish I've encountered in my travels. Not available here in the NorthWET corner of the USA as far as I can determine.

WELL DONE, Scotland!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2020)

Scots probably brought fish and clam chowder recipes to the US.

I have made "cullen skink" without knowing it's what it's called there. Love it.

As for the clam chowders, it used to be that New England style is white and creamy, while Rhode Island style is thin and somewhat clear. Manhattan style is red with tomato added. 

All are delicious.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2020)

Any Seafood..preferably Scallops, Crab legs, Shrimp, baked Cod fish and sipping on Don Perignon... Awwwwww!!!!!  That's Happiness...


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Scots probably brought fish and clam chowder recipes to the US.
> 
> I have made "cullen skink" without knowing it's what it's called there. Love it.
> 
> ...


I like New England style.  YUMMMM when made just right!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

I love clam chowder, and always have it when I go to the beach in the uk, and sometimes abroad . In fact I've posted a picture of the  last al fresco  clam chowder lunch  .. in my ''Southend'' pics in the photo thread...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 10, 2020)

The word "skink" normally refers to the shin, or a soup made from it.  Cullen skink is different in that it is made with smoked haddock. 


Cullen village in Moray (pronounced Murray) in N.E. Scotland.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 10, 2020)

I have developed a bulge inside my throat and after two surgeries that failed to fix it I can no longer eat raw oysters because they are too large. Bummer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 87233
> 
> The word "skink" normally refers to the shin, or a soup made from it.  Cullen skink is different in that it is made with smoked haddock.
> View attachment 87236
> ...


 'tis true... I loved Cullen skink , made  with the freshest of smoked haddock, yuuummmyy..


----------



## gennie (Jan 10, 2020)

I HAD a hankering for baked sweet potato but just satisfied it with one for dinner


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2020)

gennie said:


> I HAD a hankering for baked sweet potato but just satisfied it with one for dinner


I love sweet potatoes but never had one baked.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm in the mood for watermelon. It is out of season now so I'm really craving it also our Jersey tomatoes,as far as I'm concerned they are the best in the country.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2020)

*This has been the first Holiday season I didn't have either of my favorite desserts. I really could go for them now.
Italian Cannoli and Tiramisu.


*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a taste for mixed nuts!!  With lots of salt on them!  But I'll have to have unsalted raw walnuts instead because of my no salt diet...geez


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2020)

We've been having a cold snap.  Well, chilly for Los Angeles.  With highs in the low 60s (17° C), I've been in the mood for minestrone soup so I made up a big batch last night.  Yum!  Gotta say, @Catlady, that split pea soup looks mighty tasty, too.  I might just make some in few days!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2020)

A slice and an ice cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Scots probably brought fish and clam chowder recipes to the US.
> 
> I have made "cullen skink" without knowing it's what it's called there. Love it.
> 
> ...


Rhode Island now has both the creamy n the thin but there both good, I’ll pass on the Manhattan red but there are restaurants here that offer all three.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2020)

Right now I'm going through one of those periods where nothing is particularly appealing. I bought Habitant pea soup. Usually does the trick.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *This has been the first Holiday season I didn't have either of my favorite desserts. I really could go for them now.
> Italian Cannoli and Tiramisu.
> View attachment 87298
> 
> View attachment 87299*


WOW, my two MOST favorite desserts!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Right now I'm going through one of those periods where nothing is particularly appealing. I bought Habitant pea soup. Usually does the trick.


Habitant pea soup is rare to see in CT anymore, but when I was a child it was a regular item. My mother loved it. I hated pea soup until I grew up.


----------



## gennie (Jan 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I love sweet potatoes but never had one baked.


Easiest side dish ever and, with a hearty salad, a good main.  They come in all sizes and shapes and meat color but my favorite is of the rounder variety. 

Do not peal but scrub clean.  Puncture skin several times and rub with oil.  Place on an oven proof dish and bake until done.  Medium size about 30 min at 400 d. but it is very forgiving about both temp and time.  When done, it will squeeze soft with your pot=holder protected hand.  As soon as it is cool enough to handle, use tip of sharp knife and finger tips to peal skin and discard.  Mash and dress as you wish.  I like a little butter and splash of maple syrup.


Sassycakes said:


> *This has been the first Holiday season I didn't have either of my favorite desserts. I really could go for them now.
> Italian Cannoli and Tiramisu.
> View attachment 87298
> 
> View attachment 87299*


Love tiramisu!  I'd break my diet in a heartbeat for a slice right now.  I'll go back to healthy tomorrow.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Love tiramisu!  I'd break my diet in a heartbeat for a slice right now.  I'll go back to healthy tomorrow.


I just buy a ''single portion'' size at Kroger's.  It's so big that I cut that into 3 portions, eat one and freeze the other two.  Good for my purse AND my conscience re guilt.  Live a little, save a little.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We've been having a cold snap.  Well, chilly for Los Angeles.  With highs in the low 60s (17° C), I've been in the mood for minestrone soup so I made up a big batch last night.  Yum!  Gotta say, @Catlady, that split pea soup looks mighty tasty, too.  I might just make some in few days!


Just now found the recipe for my post #7

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/split-pea-soup/6fe46425-366d-4c2f-b68c-1dc824391f60


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Easiest side dish ever and, with a hearty salad, a good main.  They come in all sizes and shapes and meat color but my favorite is of the rounder variety.
> 
> Do not peal but scrub clean.  Puncture skin several times and rub with oil.  Place on an oven proof dish and bake until done.  Medium size about 30 min at 400 d. but it is very forgiving about both temp and time.  When done, it will squeeze soft with your pot=holder protected hand.  As soon as it is cool enough to handle, use tip of sharp knife and finger tips to peal skin and discard.  Mash and dress as you wish.  I like a little butter and splash of maple syrup.
> 
> Love tiramisu!  I'd break my diet in a heartbeat for a slice right now.  I'll go back to healthy tomorrow.


Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

I never cared for sweet potato,  but love it's other version, the yam.  I simply peel it, cut in chunks, steam until soft, then sprinkle brown sugar on it and drizzle with maple syrup (used to be honey, but I'm trying to lean towards vegan).

Found this on Google =
Often, the copper skinned *sweet potato* is referred to as *yam*, or *sweet potato yam*, and these are a firmer version of *sweet potatoes*. The *sweet potatoes* with the lighter skin and yellow insides are softer. They cook very differently.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

Another dish that actually makes me drool is potato soup

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/loaded-potato-soup/0a2b9654-d0e5-4fee-9ce6-fad521e6041a


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

For those of you who love clam chowder

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/potato-clam-chowder/7eb1b105-f830-4961-b4e4-c776aa01d56f


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *This has been the first Holiday season I didn't have either of my favorite desserts. I really could go for them now.
> Italian Cannoli and Tiramisu.
> View attachment 87298
> 
> View attachment 87299*


I don't have a sweet tooth but that looks deliciz...lol


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2020)

That potato soup looks super. I'm baking dinner rolls now that would be great with butter with that soup.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> That potato soup looks super. I'm baking dinner rolls now that would be great with butter with that soup.


One question.  I've never made dinner rolls from scratch, but when I buy the Pillsbury ones they always have an aftertaste.  Is that how they're supposed to taste?  I've always wondered.  Thanks!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2020)

I find that in all commercial products that's why I like to bake my own. I will post the recipe.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> One question.  I've never made dinner rolls from scratch, but when I buy the Pillsbury ones they always have an aftertaste.  Is that how they're supposed to taste?  I've always wondered.  Thanks!


No the biscuits are not supposed to have an aftertaste please try the great value buttermilk biscuits at Walmart in the frozen food section they come in a bag,  place them on a cake pan and make sure that when you bake them they have the sides touching. They are delicious, I served them as a side dish with my roast beef last week, Yum Yum!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 11, 2020)

Atakilt Wat and some Yemser Alicha, served on Injeras, with more Injeras on the side. That's what I made Janet and I this afternoon.. Yummmmmmmmm--------  (FYI:  Ethiopian stew and lentil dishes.)


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 11, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Atakilt Wat and some Yemser Alicha, served on Injeras, with more Injeras on the side. That's what I made Janet and I this afternoon.. Yummmmmmmmm--------  (FYI:  Ethiopian stew and lentil dishes.)


Have NO idea what that is but when I see the yummmmmmm.... I am sure it was GOOD!!!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2020)

vegetarian sushi with wasabi, and miso soup!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pinky said:


> vegetarian sushi with wasabi, and miso soup!


I'll take the sushi and soup, hold the wasabi.  Last time I had it, 27 years ago, it gave me an acute appendicitis attack.  No fun.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2020)

I followed the recipe and it turned out great.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I followed the recipe and it turned out great.


Thanks a bunch, they look delicious!  I printed the recipe but am confused about the milk and butter, google says that 140 ml is .59 american cup and 50g of butter is 10 tsp.   Hope it comes out okay.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

It should be o.k. As long as you get a nice dough. Be patient letting it rise. That's never exact.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Thanks a bunch, they look delicious!  I printed the recipe but am confused about the milk and butter, google says that 140 ml is .59 american cup and 50g of butter is 10 tsp.   Hope it comes out okay.


I couldn’t understand what this lady was saying


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I never cared for sweet potato,  but love it's other version, the yam.  I simply peel it, cut in chunks, steam until soft, then sprinkle brown sugar on it and drizzle with maple syrup (used to be honey, but I'm trying to lean towards vegan).
> 
> Found this on Google =
> Often, the copper skinned *sweet potato* is referred to as *yam*, or *sweet potato yam*, and these are a firmer version of *sweet potatoes*. The *sweet potatoes* with the lighter skin and yellow insides are softer. They cook very differently.


Not sure which is what name, but I like the orangey-gold flesh version.  I like them two different ways: 
Baked plain with a tiny dash of salt and maybe a smidge of vegan butter
Cut into chunks, microwaved until soft, then keep in the fridge to be added to various meals including salads.  
I eat the peels, by the way. 

I find sweet potatoes/yams sweet enough on their own - no marshmallows or brown sugar needed!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Thanks a bunch, they look delicious!  I printed the recipe but am confused about the milk and butter, google says that 140 ml is .59 american cup and 50g of butter is 10 tsp.   Hope it comes out okay.


It bothers me now that they mix up metric and Imperial  or American.
Because grams is weight. So you really need a scale.
We are used to measures like cups and tablespoons which is volume, not weight.
And it's not commonly known but the American ounce is larger than the Imperial which we use in Canada but it's not a great difference. Our gallon is 140 ounces and the U.S. gallon is 128 ounces liquid measure.
My measuring cup has both Metric and Imperial. 140 ml is just a shade of 1/2 a cup.
50 grams of butter?  I just used two tablespoons. It's closer to 3 tablespoons. It was stated in the article that exact measurements are not required in bread recipes.
Oh by the way it states warm milk. So how warm is warm?  I always measure with a thermometer and use 100 degrees F.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I couldn’t understand what this lady was saying


O.K. so I listened three times and printed out the recipe from my notes and experience.
Prepare the yeast mixture- 140 ml of warm milk about 100 deg. F about 1/2 cup.
2 tablespoons of sugar.  . Mix and let sit until foamy about 6 minutes.

Then pour into a mixing bowl and add one egg and 1 teaspoon of salt and mix.

Add 2 cups of flour to the mixture and 2 heaping tablespoons of butter or margarine.
Mix until you get a nice dough.
Place into a lightly buttered bowl and cover with Cling or Saran wrap.
Allow to rise until doubled in size.  Be patient.  It's not exact 2 to 3 hours in a warm place.
Turn on to a floured surface and roll it into a loaf.
Cut six pieces and shape as shown in the video and  place into a buttered baking dish.
Allow to rise again until doubled or close to doubled in size.
Bake at 400 degrees F for 20 or more minutes until golden brown.

*Oops I left out the amount of yeast. 1/2 a teaspoon.*


----------



## twinkles (Jan 12, 2020)

a real thanksgiving turkey and dressing--since i moved in with my daughter i dont cook so i have to eat what they eat


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I*t bothers me now that they mix up metric and Imperial  or American.
> Because grams is weight. So you really need a scale.
> We are used to measures like cups and tablespoons which is volume, not weight.
> And it's not commonly known but the American ounce is larger than the Imperial which we use in Canada but it's not a great difference. *Our gallon is 140 ounces and the U.S. gallon is 128 ounces liquid measure.
> ...



When baking, I get much better, more consistent results since using a scale that weighs down to the 1/2 gram.  When I first got the scale, just for giggles, I weighed out a cup of flour the way I formerly measured it- 155 grams.  According to the internet, a cup of flour is supposed to weigh between 120-130 grams (depending on the source).  So my practice of hand dipping into the flour canister was adding 20% - 30% more flour than was called for!  No wonder I was always tweaking recipes!!!   

Cooking is much more forgiving, so I generally don't bother with the scale.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. so I listened three times and printed out the recipe from my notes and experience.
> Prepare the yeast mixture- 140 ml of warm milk about 100 deg. F about 1/2 cup.
> 2 tablespoons of sugar.  . Mix and let sit until foamy about 6 minutes.
> 
> ...


I am deaf and could not hear the video and they did not offer cc, so I just clicked on the recipe below the video and copy/pasted it and printed.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It bothers me now that they mix up metric and Imperial  or American.
> Because grams is weight. So you really need a scale.
> We are used to measures like cups and tablespoons which is volume, not weight.
> And it's not commonly known but the American ounce is larger than the Imperial which we use in Canada but it's not a great difference. Our gallon is 140 ounces and the U.S. gallon is 128 ounces liquid measure.
> ...


Thanks, Camper.  Now I feel stupid, MY measuring cup also has the Metric also.  I'll add notes on the butter.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> I couldn’t understand what this lady was saying


This is the recipe, listed on the YouTube website when I clicked on ''Show More". 
On the video, click on the woman's face on top left corner, and then click on the picture with the 4 rolls, then click on ''show more'' and you'll find the recipe written up.





EDIT = Sorry, click on pic with SIX rolls.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'll take the sushi and soup, hold the wasabi.  Last time I had it, 27 years ago, it gave me an acute appendicitis attack.  No fun.


Wasabi _is_ quite strong. Are you also bothered by horse-radish? I had some horse-radish that almost blew my head off!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Wasabi _is_ quite strong. Are you also bothered by horse-radish? I had some horse-radish that almost blew my head off!


Had never heard of Wasabi and looked it up.  This video claims that restaurant and spice wasabi has very little of the plant, it's mostly horseradish and mustard and less than 1% of wasabi.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Had never heard of Wasabi and looked it up.  This video claims that restaurant and spice wasabi has very little of the plant, it's mostly horseradish and mustard and less than 1% of wasabi.
> 
> Aha! _That's _why it tastes like horseradish!


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> This is the recipe, listed on the YouTube website when I clicked on ''Show More".
> On the video, click on the woman's face on top left corner, and then click on the picture with the 4 rolls, then click on ''show more'' and you'll find the recipe written up.


Thank you.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> That potato soup looks super. I'm baking dinner rolls now that would be great with butter with that soup.



Did you get to make the potato soup, did you like it?  I plan on making it but need to buy the ingredients.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. so I listened three times and printed out the recipe from my notes and experience.
> Prepare the yeast mixture- 140 ml of warm milk about 100 deg. F about 1/2 cup.
> 2 tablespoons of sugar.  . Mix and let sit until foamy about 6 minutes.
> 
> ...


Sorry you went to the all that trouble I sure appreciate it!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> This is the recipe, listed on the YouTube website when I clicked on ''Show More".
> On the video, click on the woman's face on top left corner, and then click on the picture with the 4 rolls, then click on ''show more'' and you'll find the recipe written up.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I couldn't figure out how to do it and I did it by accident once. Usually you can scroll down and get it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Sorry you went to the all that trouble I sure appreciate it!


Thanks. I need it myself. I hate videos. Check the yeast quantity. I edited my post. This recipe is a keeper.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks. I need it myself. I hate videos. Check the yeast quantity. I edited my post. This recipe is a keeper.


Thanks, I love dinner rolls!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks. I couldn't figure out how to do it and I did it by accident once. Usually you can scroll down and get it.


Yeah, Bincy Chris makes it hard to get to the YouTube video (where you read the posts and can click on the recipe).  I just fiddled with your post until I clicked on her face.   I guess I'm used to JennyCanCook, she even has the recipe on her video AND on her website.   Check her out, she has good recipes, is funny, and also easy on the eyes (since you're a guy, LOL).

https://www.jennycancook.com/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 12, 2020)

Got my clam chowder today.  Now waiting till I have a taste for it again


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Yeah, Bincy Chris makes it hard to get to the YouTube video (where you read the posts and can click on the recipe).  I just fiddled with your post until I clicked on her face.   I guess I'm used to JennyCanCook, she even has the recipe on her video AND on her website.   Check her out, she has good recipes, is funny, and also easy on the eyes (since you're a guy, LOL).
> 
> https://www.jennycancook.com/


Does she compare at all to Giada de Laurentis?  I shouldn't say something like this, but she shouldn't cook over a hot stove.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Did you get to make the potato soup, did you like it?  I plan on making it but need to buy the ingredients.


Not yet.  Today I had the Habitant pea soup with a dinner roll.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Wasabi _is_ quite strong. Are you also bothered by horse-radish? I had some horse-radish that almost blew my head off!


Yep. No horseradish for me, except a tiny bit during my Passover seder.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2020)

I *always* have a taste for ice cream. It is my weakness. I refused to allow myself to buy some this week because I'm going to try to cut the addiction.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 25, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *always* have a taste for ice cream. It is my weakness. I refused to allow myself to buy some this week because I'm going to try to cut the addiction.


 I have that same addiction.....


----------



## charry (Jan 25, 2020)

Pie and mash, down at  manzes, at the Angle , Islington , London....


.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 26, 2020)

charry said:


> Pie and mash, down at  manzes, at the Angle , Islington , London....
> 
> 
> View attachment 88966.


That looks good! What exactly is in that pie?


----------



## charry (Jan 26, 2020)

katlupe said:


> That looks good! What exactly is in that pie?





its very tasty Katlupe.....the pie is mincemeat, and the liquer is parsley sauce .....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I really have a hankering for Clam chowder!  I ordered some from Aldi's but they were out of stock...
> 
> View attachment 87059
> 
> What do you have a taste for?


I like the bread bowls.  Haven't had soup in one in a very long time. Last time it was at Panera's.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 6, 2020)

I had a real craving for a nice sirloin steak, late winter, which i usually have at Applebee's, due to everything going on, that didn't happen.
I decided to teach myself the art of grilling steak. Took a couple of times, but i think i've got it, now.
I'll buy sirloin, stab it to death with a fork, both sides, rub on Montreal steak spice, [love this rub], sit for an hour, heat my pan, it has raised ridges so it's kind of like a grill on a barbecue, put steak in, turn a couple of times, to get seared, turn heat to low, cook anywhere from 2 to 4 minutes, until it's to your liking, me, 3 min on each side, nice and pink on the inside, so tender. So therefore, a bad habit started, but a tasty one.
Now always look for sales on the meat....meat is so very expensive.....The moral of this story, i'm still capable of learning.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2020)

Right now my sweet tooth is kicking in and I would really enjoy a regular glazed donut.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 6, 2020)

Today, duck from the bbq, first time ever, very tasty but you have to be ready to deal with the fat. Some choice home fries and carrots.
   Absolutely great!
       To think that 10 years ago I burnt water, yes I am serious. Now I cook what I want, the way I want. All it took was a quad bipass and getting scared reading what is in so many chemicals.
        If I can do it, anyone can...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

Daughter is bringing over 2 dozen bagels she ordered from Montreal. They should be delicious, but I have to be careful how much bread I can eat. Hubby will eat most of them. He's a bagel-addict


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

The only thing I have a taste for right now is a slice of tiramisu


----------



## Pecos (Jun 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The only thing I have a taste for right now is a slice of tiramisu


Me too, me too, me too, me too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2020)

I always have a taste for ice cream.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 7, 2020)

A large plate of Mexican food: refried beans, a burrito, a taco, an enchilada, some chips, salsa and a couple jalapenos on the side with an ice cold mug of beer.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Gemma said:


> A Bavarian cream doughnut


i love those!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I always have a taste for ice cream.


same here. year round anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

you know i finally got to taste tiramisu at work one day. i didn't much care for it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> you know i finally got to taste tiramisu at work one day. i didn't much care for it.


I'm not a fan of tiramisu either Marci. I had heard so much about it and when I finally had it, I was disappointed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

same here


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not a fan of tiramisu either Marci. I had heard so much about it and when I finally had it, I was disappointed.


Ah yes, but you haven't experienced the magic when my wife makes it. We never order it when we go out anymore because it is always a disappointment.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Ah yes, but you haven't experienced the magic when my wife makes it. We never order it when we go out anymore because it is always a disappointment.


Maybe one day Pecos.  LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I wonder why that is Pecos?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 7, 2020)

I satisfied what I had a taste for...  went up to the convenience store and bought a double-sized 3-Musketeers bar.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Janice I remember when the nougat used to be a bit firmer and I could pick the chocolate off and eat the nougat by itself.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Great! Now I'm hungry again. LOL


----------



## Pecos (Jun 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wonder why that is Pecos?


I think it is some combination of love and magic.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The only thing I have a taste for right now is a slice of tiramisu


I'd never heard of that.  Had to look it up.  It sure does look good!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

I was daydreaming about a boiled lobster, a _baked_ potato from the oven (not steamed in the mircowave) and a salad. Also a glass of Meridian chardonnay.

So it looks like Ramen noodles with chicken and broccoli for supper.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I think you're right Pecos. I know it probably seems silly but, when I'm in a good loving place, my cooking is always better. If I'm in a crap mood you can tell I cooked angry.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I was daydreaming about a boiled lobster, a _baked_ potato from the oven (not steamed in the mircowave) and a salad. Also a glass of Meridian chardonnay.
> 
> So it looks like Ramen noodles with chicken and broccoli for supper.


You frickin crack me up! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You frickin crack me up! LOL


Janis! Great to see you again!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

LOL back from the dead baby!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a taste for shrimp so I made some cocktail sauce and am going to bake the beer battered shrimp today.


----------

